# Hardware billiger (sogenannte B-Ware) -Vorführgerät - Retour-, Reperaturware



## relative (12. Juli 2009)

*Hardware billiger (sogenannte B-Ware) -Vorführgerät - Retour-, Reperaturware*

Hallo Leute,

Ich kannte mal nen Shop (weis leider nicht mehr wie der heißt) wo normal Hardware angeboten wurde wie in jedem anderen Shop... aber auch Hardware die vom Kunden zurück geschickt wurde oder aus der Reparatur kam und der Kunde nicht mehr wollte... und so billiger angeboten wurde. 

Keinerlei Mängel in Sachen Funktionalität, vom Großhändler kontrolliert. Jedoch (Vom Endkunden geöffnet / Nicht mehr Original Verpackt / Gebrauchsspuren / Reparaturware / Garantieumtausch)

Stand denn immer dahinter (Retourware) (Reparaturware)


kennt noch wer solche Seiten, Hardware-Shops die solch etwas anbieten?


----------



## riedochs (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hardware billiger (sogenannte B-Ware) -Vorführgerät - Retour-, Reperaturware*

K&M faellt mir spontan ein.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hardware billiger (sogenannte B-Ware) -Vorführgerät - Retour-, Reperaturware*

an sich bieten das viele shops an. zB schau mal bei hoh.de oder auch bei notebooksbilliger, da stehen die geräte oft auch einfach zwischen den normalen artikeln mit nem hinweis in der überschrift "kratzer" oder "aus umtausch" oder so. manchmal isses auch nr versteckt unten im artikeltext, zB bei cyberport.de. da steht dann klein "refresh-ware von HP" oder so.

oder bei amazon die "resterampe". das is ein "händler" im amazon marcetplace, daber dahinter steckt einfach amazon selbst, die dort halt rücksendeware usw. billiger verkaufen.


----------

